# ripped vapor barrier?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The vapor barrier must be on the warm side during the winter. This is the part you cannot see in an attic. If this insulation has paper facing towards the roof, it is wrong anyway. Either remove the paper of slice many cuts in all of it.


----------



## tpagel (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry. Sometimes I don't give enough information. I am finishing this attic out, to have finished storage space, and hopefully one day, more living space. The insulation is on the kneel walls supporting the long side of the gabled roof (which will be a cathedral ceiling in the future, and is insulated as well). So the kraft paper will be right behind the finished layer of drywall on the walls, and from what I understand, will need to act as the warm side vapor barrier, since I live in New England. So that being said, can I just tape the kraft paper "joint", where the insulation was cut for the wires? I assume I can, because the condition is no different from batts butting up lengthwise in cathedral ceiling rafter insulation, right?

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes then in this case just tape the joints and any tears. Duct tape is good to use


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"Should the joints be taped?
Johns Manville does not recommend nor require that the joints be taped. Vapor retarders
are area weighted. The small gaps would not allow a significant amount of water vapor
through the wall, ceiling or floor. From: http://www.insulating-products.com/pdfs/Installation_FAQ.pdf

Very important that the facing is right against the drywall: http://oikos.com/library/insulating_framed_walls/index.html

Remember under the knee wall for draft stops: http://www.homeenergy.org/archive/hem.dis.anl.gov/eehem/95/950309.html

Do a good job: http://www.homeenergy.org/archive/hem.dis.anl.gov/eehem/99/991110.html

Be safe, Gary


----------

